# Retirement to Cabelas



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just had interview with Cabelas:Banane42: (All praise to the Fishing\kayaking\Hunting, and Camping gods):Banane01: went pretty well. Did drug testing; the blue and red one were good, the yellow and green ones i didn't really care for. JUST KIDDING, peed in a cup, hope to here back from them in 2 to 3 weeks. Fingers crossed


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

good luck on a dream retirement job!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sure hope you get the job.
sherman


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Do they pay well or half decent for a part time job?


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

I told them I would like to retire from Cabelas in 8 years to pt job only and was sent for the pee test also. They said the specific job offer would be in 2-3 weeks so I guess we will get pay offers then. My fingers are crossed also.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

You already have it in the bag!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been drug tested and then not gotten the job. Good luck! I might look to do the same thing when I retire in 50 more years.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

My interview did not go well this morning. Interviewer was former Macy's manager from Boston. Not real focused.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

nitefisher said:


> I told them I would like to retire from Cabelas in 8 years to pt job only and was sent for the pee test also. They said the specific job offer would be in 2-3 weeks so I guess we will get pay offers then. My fingers are crossed also.


If you took a drug test before the offer they want to hire you for sure. They will low ball you hard for the lowest rate possible. I would ask what is the pay range right off the bat for the job. The I would talk experience to bump up the number. Outdoor experience in outdoor retail is worth its wieght because it takes many many years to learn. You either have it or you dont. I would take a book of every picure of everything you killed or caught. They used to do the drug screening after the offer. It must have went very well.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

A lot of companies do drug screening up front to weed out people.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> A lot of companies do drug screening up front to weed out people.


Lol. Weed. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

It sounds like you have the job. Normally a company will not spend money on you unless you're hired. It's not cheap to have someone drug tested. Initially I read your post and thought you will be lucky to get $10/hr but did some research online and found the link below. It seems there is a good size pay range. 

http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Employer=Cabela's/Hourly_Rate/by_Job


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Jenningsm21 - Awesome - Congrats and I hope all goes well - If I was a little older and closer to retirement to where I could take a pay cut I think working at Cabelas would be a dream job for me. I can't wait until it opens.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's to whom ever gets it....I checked and saw just a supervisors opening....I sure would like to get just a regular job there....retired myself and would be nice to make ends meet a little easier....let us know when the real hiring for floor work starts


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the encouraging words. I not only hope i get the opportunity to work there, but i am sure my wife would love to get me out the house, and out of her hair. I have never worked retail before, but after working 36 years in a hospital doing EEG's you learn to deal with a totally different type of patient\customer populations, ranging from psyche, bipolar, personality disorders, and irate family members. I have been able to relate, calm, reason, understand, and talk to people to understand what their needs are and how to assist them in a hospital setting. As they say its all about the customer, and i am customer service oriented.....plus an avid camper and kayak\fisherman. Hopefully I'm what they are looking for. Fingers still crossed.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Just tried applying for S&G's and the website said there were 0 positions available... Oh Well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

still hoping you get your dream jod. it,ll be nice to have an ogf,er working at the new cabelas.

i think someone elce said this to. but i have never known anyone to get drug tested and then not get the job, unless they failed,LOL. so hopefuly you will be working soon.

keep us posted.
sherman


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Good luck, sounds like you've just about bagged it! A lot of companies don't like to pay for things like drug testing, unless they want to eventually hire you. Expect a possible second interview after your D.T. results come back. They'll prob continue to whittle down their applicants in the meantime. I hope they "make you an offer you can't refuse" !


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Hope u get it Jennings, I know ur feeling about the main work stress!


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

I was looking at the pay scale link posted earlier. You not going to get rich but you might have some exrta beer money and a few new lures. What else could you ask for?


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just received a call from Cabelas They offered me a full time position in the camping Dept. although i wanted part time (cant spend all my retirement working) i can split time between the Bargain Cave and Camping Dept. Start date Jan. 15, 2013. Thanks to the fellow OGF's for the encouraging words. This is a dream job for me, now to start clearing space in the man cave (garage) for new toys


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, full time. Dang, didnt think companys were hiring full timers anymore. Good going brother!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

let me be one of the first to say congrats on getting the job. its going to really be great spending time in the bargain cave. you,ll get first crack at all the toys that they sell in the bargain cave. thats my favorite dept of the whole store.

i live over in muncie indiana and am really looking forward to the opening of your store. can you give me the opening date for the store?? its a good 4+ hour drive for me to go to the dundee store but should only be about a 2 to 2 1/2 hour ride to get to columbus.

maby after your there for awhile you can switch to part time if you still want to. good luck and again congrats on your new job.
sherman


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

jenningsm21 said:


> Just received a call from Cabelas They offered me a full time position in the camping Dept. although i wanted part time (cant spend all my retirement working) i can split time between the Bargain Cave and Camping Dept. Start date Jan. 15, 2013. Thanks to the fellow OGF's for the encouraging words. This is a dream job for me, now to start clearing space in the man cave (garage) for new toys


A big congrats to you jenningsm21!!! I'll be in to give you a high 5:Banane35:


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

Will have to mark the date. Jan 15th camping dept. Might see you there.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey--21--*Good for you!!! *I tried myself but bombed out for a part timer position. Guess he didn't go for the 3 months in Florida and 4 weeks in Hilton Head sob story along with fall Saturdays in the horseshoe.  Oh well, see you at the store and on the lake. Best wishes.


----------



## mevers (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone know when the store is supposed to open?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

mevers said:


> Does anyone know when the store is supposed to open?


i,ve been trying to find out the same thing. i contacted cabelas and all they did was refer me to an artical that said they were opening the spring of 2013. but they didnt say when.
sherman


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I doubt anyone knows the exact date. Drove by yesterday and all the outdoor signage looks to be in place. Soon as I hear anything more definite I'll post it.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

According to the conformation letter i received, their target date is in March


----------



## HandyAl (May 23, 2009)

I hope you'll still have some weekends for fishing. I'm thinking about a trip to Kiser or AEP in March.

HandyAl


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

HandyAl said:


> I hope you'll still have some weekends for fishing. I'm thinking about a trip to Kiser or AEP in March.
> 
> HandyAl


But of course HandyAl, i will find\have time to fish, I wont let it interfere with what i like to do, or my retirement


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cabelas Grand Opening March 7, 2013


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just went on an employee tour at the New Cabelas in Polaris. What a beautiful and well though out store, there's still lots of work to do. Cant wait for the Grand Opening, a lot of people will be impressed.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I worked at Cabelas in Wheeling for 3 1/2 years and left with something everyday lol. It was a good job and I've thought about going back in the summers.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

kickinbass said:


> I worked at Cabelas in Wheeling for 3 1/2 years and left with something everyday lol. It was a good job and I've thought about going back in the summers.


We have quite a few people from the Wheeling, and Hamburg stores that are training us. By this being a new store they are pulling out all the stops. 
Right now we are in training and they seem to have their act in order, i never knew there was so much training in retail. They really seem like they care about their customers, brand, and employees. Really excited about this store opening.


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

j21 are you training right now at Northpointe? I work at Northpointe (Nationwide) and Cabela's are here for the next 5 weeks I believe.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gryan1966 You are correct, very intensive training. Northpoint is a very nice hotel, all the cabelas staff from out of town love it. One thing about their training is they don't throw u into the water with out a life preserver, they make sure u know how to swim. That being said, really excited about being a member of the Cabelas family


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds good, I know they are being kinda cheap tho not letting you guys get any food from the break carts LOL. If you see a tallish (white) bald guy with goatee walking around thats me (not Ren he is the Northpointe A/V). You can ask any of the Northpointe staff they know who I am


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

gryan1966 said:


> Sounds good, I know they are being kinda cheap tho not letting you guys get any food from the break carts LOL. If you see a tallish (white) bald guy with goatee walking around thats me (not Ren he is the Northpointe A/V). You can ask any of the Northpointe staff they know who I am


There is one lady she must work in food services, slim, blond, around 40ish wears blue and black, we call her the food nazi, she patrols the food station and if she catches you even looking that way she lays into you, even for hot water to make tea.


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats Kelly LOL weve been joking about that, she is part of Northpointe crew. Basically fills the food carts/refridgerator/coffee among other things. She is really cool tho but was told to watch you guys no sh1t they told her to keep an eye on you all.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

gryan1966 said:


> Thats Kelly LOL weve been joking about that, she is part of Northpointe crew. Basically fills the food carts/refridgerator/coffee among other things. She is really cool tho but was told to watch you guys no sh1t they told her to keep an eye on you all.


That i can understand, no one told us that the amenities were not for us, until yesterday. At lease she's good at her job, maybe Cabelas should hire her as head of security.


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

jenningsm21 said:


> That i can understand, no one told us that the amenities were not for us, until yesterday. At lease she's good at her job, maybe Cabelas should hire her as head of security.


For what they get paid Im sure that she would like that LOL. One of the employees of Columbus Hospitality was hired on, I was tempted to look into it but I doubt they wouldnt match my salary. Im hoping that after it all settles down I may go for part time for some extra cash (to obviously spend there) and discounts.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Well according to Wavy Gravy, it's the "brown" one's that will make you frEak out lol.
Congratulations jenningsm21, if they asked you to pee for them then you know they want you, and obviously you did pass!


----------

